# Quality of Costco Cigars



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

One thing that got me into actually buying humidors, was last year during the holidays, when I noticed Costco near me, had boxes of cigars for sale. 
I knew nothing of varieties of cigars and their values, as up to then for 40 years all my cigars were purchased at retail, and all altadis tubed varieties. 
I am waiting for the cigar boxes to be their again, and if the price is right, might buy a few for gifts. 
The question I have is that the costco near me, unlike some others I have heard botl talk about, have no humidor. 
So, if these cigars have been non humidified since costco purchased them, and through the travails of going to their warehouse, and being trucked in, and then sitting in piles in their retail stores, can these sealed boxes still be worth of purchasing and giving as a gift? Or even for myself, if the price is spectacular and something I smoke? 

Thanks for any info. Jerry


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't have a Costco near me, But maybe you could just ask the fellow who deals with them in the store if they will except a return of they are dried out or nasty from improper storage conditions? 
Or even worse.. maybe beetle infested from 80+ degree warehouse storage?

or, maybe the whole store is around 70deg/70% RH ? 
This is generally a comfortable range for us shoppers as well as cigars.. 

I would just go strike up a conversation if the salesperson looks and sounds knowledgable..
( Unless its some kid just selling whatever is on the shelf) 

I would assume they must have a fair amount of turnover, and if there product didn't sell.. why would they keep them on the shelf taking up space a selling product could better utilize? 

Just a thought sir


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

I am going to have to keep and eye out for this at Costco, because I have never noticed them before.


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

dubels said:


> I am going to have to keep and eye out for this at Costco, because I have never noticed them before.


yar same here, sounds interesting


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

I thought I remembered this discussion from just about a year ago.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/244696-question-cigars-costco.html


----------

